#   >     . 8

## Zuzya

,   ...  ( )/*....     - ,  ,    ...    (    /),        (  )... :Frown: ...         ...    ...... :Frown:          ,      ...(   "1" .  "    ":     ...) :Frown:         ... :Redface:

----------


## LD74

> ..         ...    ......


  ,        ,     ,   -  ,            ,          "    ".                  ,                    -      ,          ,                .  
  ,  ,    :
1)     ,         (     ),                .               ,         . 
2)         ,            ,                  "     "   .

----------


## Zuzya

...      ... :Frown: .....  ... :Frown:

----------


## LD74

> ...      ........  ...


.  ,          -           .  ,        ,    ..,            ,     .       .

----------


## Zuzya

... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   ...     ...      (     -  )...            ...(       ,   ,-      ...)...      /...    (  )...         (   )... ...  ... :Frown:  (  )

----------

1 8....            ,      4000    .      .   ?

----------


## BTG

> 1 8....            ,      4000    .      .   ?


  .   ?

----------


## Zuzya

...  :Frown:    ...  :Frown:       ...

----------

(    ),                2009 .   -    8,      7   8,   /    .     ,        4000 .

----------


## Zuzya

(    )...     ..?. :Redface:

----------


## BTG

> (    )...     ..?.


.     -   .

----------


## Danay

8.1,    -1,   "   -1   1  2011 . ()!"     ( ),      .     :    -   ?

----------


## Zuzya

> .     -   .


   ...   ...     -    . -   -      .

     ...             -  ,   ""         " "    .     -  -         .   .          -  ...      ... :Frown:

----------


## Zuzya

> ( ),      .     :    -   ?


   ?  ?

----------


## Danay

> ?  ?


,

----------


## Zuzya

...    ,   ...

----------


## Danay

> ...    ,   ...


  1  ?

----------


## BTG

> 1  ?


    .       .

----------


## VLDMR

> 1  ?


 *gnivc.ru* ( " /  ")
 ,         . (           " ",        ).
     .
    1?  - ,       :Wink:

----------


## Danay

> *gnivc.ru* ( " /  ")
>  ,         . (           " ",        ).
>      .
>     1?  - ,


  ,  - , ,  ....      ,    ... :Frown: ..........!  :Frown:

----------


## Danay

> *gnivc.ru* ( " /  ")
>  ,         . (           " ",        ).
>      .
>     1?  - ,


   - osob4.0.doc
    - Read_me.doc
- DOCUM.ARJ
     - licenziya_kladr.doc
   : 
Base.7z (   FTP)
Base.arj (   FTP)

Base.7z (   HTTP)
Base.arj (   HTTP)

    - KLADR.zip
    ():

Base.7z (   FTP)
Base.arj (   FTP)

    ?    ?          "" .  :Smilie:     ,   ... .

----------


## VLDMR

> ?    ?


1.   -  **   -  Base.arj  Base.7z  , ,      .

2.    ,         .     7-zip  winrar.   ,    7-zip ( ),      .

3.    (,  7-zip)  Base.7z     .
4.   1   ->-> - "  "-> ->    (      )->   -> ->.

:        :Smilie:

----------


## Zuzya

VLDMR,    ...            ...      ...  (   )... :Redface:

----------


## BTG

> ...  (   )...


 -     -    .

----------


## Danay

:Dezl:  :Dezl: 


> 1.   -  **   -  Base.arj  Base.7z  , ,      .
> 
> 2.    ,         .     7-zip  winrar.   ,    7-zip ( ),      .
> 
> 3.    (,  7-zip)  Base.7z     .
> 4.   1   ->-> - "  "-> ->    (      )->   -> ->.
> 
> :


! :Dezl:       .   1,    ,  -  .     (""    - , ,   )     ,   .

----------


## Zuzya

> -     -    .


 :Smilie:     -  -   -     :Redface:

----------


## BTG

> -  -   -


,   ,     .

----------


## Zuzya

...     ...  ,  , ..   (.)...       ...     ... :Frown:

----------


## BTG

> ...     ...


  ,             .

     -    -      ,      ,   .

----------


## Danay

,  1.0.    -   .            .    "   "

----------


## BTG

> ,  1.0.    -   .            .    "   "


 ,      .

**     ,     -        ,   .        -    ..

 ,  -    . -      ,   -    -      -  -  -    .    ,    .

----------

,  1 8   ,    ,   1 7  .   ? 
   -        ?    ,        25 ?        .        ?     2 ,     )))

----------


## BTG

> ,  1 8   ,    ,   1 7  .   ?


,  ,   7- - .      .




> -        ?    ,        25 ?        .        ?     2 ,     )))



  - ,   7-   /  .

   -     2  -  . - ,  -     :  -  -  . 

         "     ____ 200_ .", " /    20__."  " ".
  ()    -  -      "  ",        -    .

       .
    . 

   .

----------


## Danay

BTG,  !

----------

> BTG,  !


!!!  .   .

----------


## dreemy_girl

..   :yes:

----------


## Danay

1-8    -        ,   ?

----------


## BTG

> 1-8    -        ,   ?


. 

  .    , ..  ,     , .

----------

1 8.      ,      ,    "",       ...  ???

----------

:          1,5    ,       .        1,5    ?       -     ?

----------


## BTG

> 1 8.      ,      ,    "",       ...  ???


 - "    " - ?        "".

----------


## BTG

> :          1,5    ,       .        1,5    ?       -     ?


  -     :

 *"    "*    "       ",        .

     -  "       " 

 :

*"       * "                1,5  3-  ** .

 

    ,            ,     .

----------

> -     :
> 
>     ,            ,     .


  ,    ,  1,5     ,        ,   -      ,    .
  "    "   -  ",   -    .      .

----------


## BTG

> ,    ,  1,5     ,        ,   -      ,    .
>   "    "   -  ",   -    .      .



   ,       ,    .

,      -    "" - ,  .

----------


## Danay

,   2      .       ,        .        ?

----------


## BTG

> ,   2      .       ,        .        ?


   2-     ,    - .    ,    .

     .    2-      .

----------


## Danay

> 2-     ,    - .    ,    .
> 
>      .    2-      .


!

----------


## Danay

14 "     . . "?     2   " "

----------


## BTG

> 14 "     . . "?     2   " "


  .       v8@1c.ru -  .

----------


## Danay

> .       v8@1c.ru -  .


,    .... :Frown:

----------


## Danay

> .       v8@1c.ru -  .


,    .... :Frown:

----------


## Zuzya

.    212,       213...     ... :Redface:

----------


## BTG

> .    212,       213...     ...


,    ?

----------


## Zuzya

> ,    ?


   ,         ... :Frown: ...      ...  ... :Frown:

----------


## BTG

> ..


, :

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...E0%F2%F3%F0%E0

----------


## Zuzya

.....    212       (. )...    .,   ... :Frown:     ...  . ... ( - )  ...    212 ... :Frown:    ... :Frown:

----------


## BTG

> .....    212       (. )...    .,   ...    ...  . ... ( - )  ...    212 ...   ...


    ?   ,  .   ?      ..  -    .

----------


## Zuzya

> ?   ,  .   ?      ..  -    .


  ...      ...    -  ...     ...  ....     ... :Redface:  :Frown:

----------


## Zuzya

.     56 .       "" ...   - "   "  "", -   (    )... -   28 .....  ,    56...     ()... :Frown:

----------


## BTG

> .     56 .       "" ...   - "   "  "", -   (    )... -   28 .....  ,    56...     ()...


    .   : "    ().."?

      (28.)   (28.) .

----------


## Zuzya

> .   : "    ().."?
> 
>       (28.)   (28.) .


    ... ...  ...     ,    ...    ...      .....    56 ...(     28)...        /     ...       56,         (28 .)....    ... :Frown:

----------


## Danay

, ,  , -               . -      .  .

----------


## BTG

> , ,  , -               . -      .  .


  .

   ?         ?     ?

----------


## Danay

> .
> 
>    ?         ?     ?


        . ,     ,  4 .  4      .       .   ,      ,           .     ,       -  .

----------


## BTG

> . ,     ,  4 .  4      .       .   ,      ,           .     ,       -  .


         ?           .

,      .    - ,  .    2- -      ,    ,   ,   .

----------


## Danay

> ?           .
> 
> ,      .    - ,  .    2- -      ,    ,   ,   .


         ,         ?

----------


## BTG

> ,         ?


 , :   03.06.2011

 : 03.06.2011. :  2011

 (      ); : 13%.      , , . 

  -  . 

      .

----------


## Danay

> , :   03.06.2011
> 
>  : 03.06.2011. :  2011
> 
>  (      ); : 13%.      , , . 
> 
>   -  . 
> 
>       .


     10     . 01.06.11       . 16  23     , 30                   .    6      222, 225,226.  ,  16  23 ,    30 ,     16  23?

----------


## BTG

> 10     . 01.06.11       . 16  23     , 30                   .    6      222, 225,226.  ,  16  23 ,    30 ,     16  23?


       ,  **   ,    ** 1 ** (    ),   ,      ,  **    (      )  /  **    -. 

**    /     (       ),  *   -*  **,  : **.

   /  **, : **  , *   -*  - **,  : **  ..   .

----------


## Danay

> ,  **   ,    ** 1 ** (    ),   ,      ,  **    (      )  /  **    -. 
> 
> **    /     (       ),  *   -*  **,  : **.
> 
>    /  **, : **  , *   -*  - **,  : **  ..   .


.... :Smilie:

----------


## Danay

,      ?

----------


## BTG

> ,      ?


     :     ,        .                   .       ,      .

----------


## Danay

> :     ,        .                   .       ,      .


! ...,       :Frown:

----------


## Danay

-      ""  "" .   1     .

----------


## Zuzya

> -      ""  "" .   1     .


  ?      ...    ..  ...... :yes:  ,       -   ...

----------


## Danay

> ?      ...    ..  ...... ,       -   ...


   "    "  1,0  "  " .      .    ,    ,    0.

----------


## Zuzya

> "    "  1,0  "  " .      .    ,    ,    0.


     ...   ...  ...        -     ...   1.0.28.1...   ... :yes: 

            ,      ...    ...    ...     ...

----------


## Danay

> ...   ...  ...        -     ...   1.0.28.1...   ...
> 
>             ,      ...    ...    ...     ...


    ,  1.0 (1.0.28.1) .      ?     ?

----------


## Zuzya

> ,  1.0 (1.0.28.1) .      ?     ?


  .     ...      ,    ...

----------


## Danay

> .     ...      ,    ...


!...   ,  ,   ,

----------


## Zuzya

> !...   ,  ,   ,


 ...  (  ) - .  .-   . ... ...    .....      ...... :yes:

----------


## Danay

> ...  (  ) - .  .-   . ... ...    .....      ......


! !

----------


## Zuzya

> ! !


... ...   ,       ... :yes:

----------


## Danay

> ... ...   ,       ...


     .  ,     ,        -   ?

----------


## Zuzya

> .  ,     ,        -   ?


...      ...      ...    ...(      ...)...     ...   ...   ...   ... :yes:

----------


## Danay

> ...      ...      ...    ...(      ...)...     ...   ...   ...   ...


   ...   :Smilie:

----------


## Zuzya

> ...


   ...  ...      ... :Smilie:

----------


## Danay

> ...  ...      ...


 ?             ?

----------


## Danay

> ...  ...      ...


! ! !!!!

----------


## ludmilaa

!    , ..           .      .  ,                 .        ,             200 -300 ,            2000-3000 . , ,

----------


## BTG

> !    , ..           .      .  ,                 .        ,             200 -300 ,            2000-3000 . , ,


  ,     **   /?        ?

----------


## Natalyagrom

,       7-   8,2?    ,      ?

----------

> . , ,


   922
 -

----------

1  7.7  8.2.           .
   .      .          :
 7.7    247/301=0,82059801 ( )
 8.2    185/249=0,74297188 ( )

  8.2        ,       ?

----------


## Zuzya

...   ...   ...(     77)...   -... ...        ...  ()...    77,  ,   ...        (  ,       ,   28  35) ... ...      ...     "",     ...        , ..  ,    ...  ...    ...   ,      ...

----------

.
   7  8  ,        7.   -   8 , .             ,     7          ,     .    8   ,           12  (..    ,      0),   -        ,       7 ?   ?

----------


## savimar

> .
>    7  8  ,        7.   -   8 , .             ,     7          ,     .    8   ,           12  (..    ,      0),   -        ,       7 ?   ?


 ,   "",    " "     7-.

----------


## savimar

> ...   ...   ...(     77)...   -... ...        ...  ()...    77,  ,   ...        (  ,       ,   28  35) ... ...      ...     "",     ...        , ..  ,    ...  ...    ...   ,      ...


  .    ,     .    ,     "  " ,   .    .        .

----------


## savimar

> ,       7-   8,2?    ,      ?


  .    -      .

----------


## Natalyagrom

3548,24,     213      279 .                    211   16658,15,         :              ,   (2166 -   1400),         ,         -   ,    2   211(2016)  213(150 -   ?).    ?    ?    ,      ,    ,   213   =              213.        213     ?          ,        .   -   ?   8-    .

----------


## Natalyagrom

.         ,         . ( ,        ,    .      ,    ?).      ?

----------


## savimar

""   ,      .       .     ,        .

----------


## Natalyagrom

> ""   ,      .       .     ,        .


    7-,       2011.       .        ...

----------


## savimar

> 7-,       2011.       .        ...


,      7-.  .        -- -

----------


## Natalyagrom

,       -   .    ?

----------


## savimar

. ,    ?

----------

1.0.55.2      .   
 ,      .            . ,   , 
    ?

----------


## savimar

?

----------

.   .. - 1.0.55.2,  - 8.2.17.143

----------

1    . 730   2   2   28  -   10 .

----------

.   1      .

----------


## 8442

,  1.0 (1.0.54.3),  - 8.2 (8.2.18.61)
 .
 -   ,     ""            . ..         . 
    ,    ,  ,        ,        (..     ,   " "      ).
, ,    .

----------


## frost66

8     300 ,    .   ?

----------

